# What I use to strain



## jswordy (Feb 15, 2012)

I am going to toss this out here as an unconventional miser's approach to $14 bags, etc., that is cheap and has worked OK for me, and hope that I don't get slapped or worse yet, get a big sigh like, "Yeah we already know that," but I am a big boy so as the old wino says, "If you must, you must!" 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=5 gallon elastic top strainers&storeId=10051

You get 2 of these nylon paint strainer bags for under $4, which makes them darned near disposable but you can wash and reuse them if you want to invest that time to save $2.  

Sanitize, slap it in the bucket, pour your must with loose fruit in there, detach, twist and press or squish. The elastic might not be strong enough to hold it if you are using a deep bucket and it does not reach bottom. If that is the case, use a tight bungee cord around it, as well.

Like I say, for what it is worth! 

UNDER EDIT: Even cheaper at Lowe's!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_126394-968-...n+strainer&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&rpp=24


----------



## robie (Feb 15, 2012)

You can also buy them at any paint store. They come in one-gallon and 5-gallon sizes. The smaller size works great for oak chips/cubes.

When racking, they sure save a mess.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 15, 2012)

Well there ya go.


----------



## robie (Feb 15, 2012)

It's good you brought this up. There are lots of new users every week, who may not have the opportunity or the inclination to go dig back through older posts.


----------



## Flem (Feb 15, 2012)

That mouse trap's already been invented!! LOL LOL LOL

It's great that you're thinking of improvements.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, lots of people use them. I myself have a few of the actual fermentation bags that I bought quite some time ago. I use them, rinse out, and store dry and then just soak them in sulfite along with a few other utensils right before use but not having top clean them is a plus when done.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 15, 2012)

Queen size hose at Wally world = $0.33 for two.


It's amazing how much they stretch. I only needed two for 18 lbs. of elderberries last year.


The guys may get some funny looks buying hosiery and 10 lb. bags of sugar though.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I pay 5.98 a package and there are 2 per package, they fit a 5 gallon and I have washed them out several times. Good thread, I am sure new members are not aware of this.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 15, 2012)

Talking about thinking of new ways to make wine, I was working on our washer today (pump crapped out so I replaced it) and an idea occurred to me. Instead of pressing grape skins, I wonder if something like the "spin" cycle on the washer could be made to work using centrifugal force? I could see modifying a washer so that all the juice would be captured when the skins were dumped in and in the "spin" cycle. You might have to modify the hosing and have a way to sanitize the machine before and after use, but I think it could be made to work.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 15, 2012)

*filter bags*

I will typically use these nylon filter bags from McMaster Carr and they are micron rated as well cheap.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-filter-bags/

typically the slip on filter bags (nylon ) as they are very reusable

Thanks for bringing this topic up again as it really helps 

thanks steve


----------



## jswordy (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, you know, I "discovered" this all by my lonesome 2 years ago when I was searching around for a better and cheaper way.  But as they say, there are no new ideas! 

Plus, in making the OP, I found out they are cheaper at Lowe's than Home Depot, where I had been buying them. So something was gained! 



Now I am going to look at MC, too, because I really like their stuff. You can find just about anything hardware there. I am a longtime customer. I used to work in a paint factory, and we used the drawstring bags all the time to filter paint out of vats into barrels for shipment.

UNDER EDIT: Did you see the housings for the filter bags? Might be an interesting replacement for the whole-house water filters some use. The bags would be washable and reusable, maybe cheaper than the filter cartridges. And at up to 800 microns, that's getting pretty fine.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Talking about thinking of new ways to make wine, I was working on our washer today (pump crapped out so I replaced it) and an idea occurred to me. Instead of pressing grape skins, I wonder if something like the "spin" cycle on the washer could be made to work using centrifugal force? I could see modifying a washer so that all the juice would be captured when the skins were dumped in and in the "spin" cycle. You might have to modify the hosing and have a way to sanitize the machine before and after use, but I think it could be made to work.



Your post got me Googling....check this out... 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GEDBIG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## robie (Feb 16, 2012)

Bailey,
Yes, a nylon hose would be especially good for oak, when it is nothing more than saw dust. When it is that small, one needs a tighter mesh to keep it in place.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 16, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Well, you know, I "discovered" this all by my lonesome 2 years ago when I was searching around for a better and cheaper way.  But as they say, there are no new ideas!
> 
> Plus, in making the OP, I found out they are cheaper at Lowe's than Home Depot, where I had been buying them. So something was gained!
> 
> ...




did you notice the absolute filter bags as well? yes there will be more oxygen contact -but in a pinch this will work

thanks steve


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Your post got me Googling....check this out...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GEDBIG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That looks like it would work. Also, looks like either plated or stainless steel basket. I think that could work and it is not that pricey. Thanks for the link.


----------



## winotut (May 17, 2015)

*Old thread resurrection! Arise ye, old thread! Arise!*



Julie said:


> I think I pay 5.98 a package and there are 2 per package, they fit a 5 gallon and I have washed them out several times. Good thread, I am sure new members are not aware of this.



...Unless they are brewers in which case they likely have several different sizes of mesh bags to keep hops or hop pellets (or other additives) from clogging pumps, chillers, etc, and very likely realized this use for grape skins/fruit in wine making. Boom!


----------

